# skate banana bindings???union-too ugly !



## ivaylomm (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't like the union force,or any other union bindings
I know they are good ,but hell, they are ugly!!!
I don't do park a lot.
which other should i get ?
or I'll have to suck it up with the union?


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

If you don't do park then why the hell did you get a skate banana? Don't just jump on whatever board has the best hype train. 
Unions aren't necessarily the best bindings just because they have the most hype at the moment. Do you want park bindings because you have a park board and don't want to overpower it, or all mountain bindings because you ride all mountain?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

not to talk trash but the skate banana is too loud with the color scheme, I do like the all yellow/lime topsheet but hate the rest of them. Please dont freeride with that banana I can hear that scrappie ass sound from a mile away. Keep it in the park


----------



## ivaylomm (Feb 18, 2011)

i haven't bought nothing yet
i live in chicago
riding in wisconsin, on ice most of the time
magne traction sound good for it
I'm beginner intermediate 
everyone says skate banana !


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

ivaylomm said:


> i haven't bought nothing yet
> i live in chicago
> riding in wisconsin, on ice most of the time
> magne traction sound good for it
> ...


If you want the magnetraction get the Lib tech TRS or even any GNU BTX magnetraction. Skate banana is more for park, when i see one riding on groomers it looks like it gets too bouncy on groomers and ice


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

if you want an all montain binding get the rome boss 390, or ride spi.


----------



## ivaylomm (Feb 18, 2011)

how about the snow mullet for groomers ?
it looks pretty stiff for beginner-intermediate guy?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

umm i guess. I still think TRS


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah dude i have the nanner your not gonna like it for freeride. Unless your buttering your way down the hill i would definately go with another board.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I'm riding RK30's right now and I really love them. I definitely recommend the whole Flux brand, but if you say you don't do too much park the TT30's might be a better match.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get an Arbor Coda over a banana if you don't wanna do park. Still ice grippy.

Put some Flux DS45's, Flow NXT-ATSE's, or Rome 390's on it.


----------



## ivaylomm (Feb 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Get an Arbor Coda over a banana if you don't wanna do park. Still ice grippy.
> 
> Put some Flux DS45's, Flow NXT-ATSE's, or Rome 390's on it.


oh, thanks man I like this answer !!!
too bad it looks a bit narrow for my 10.5 boot


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its not. You're fine.


----------

